# Rider ap doesn't not recognize trip is over



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Even after the driver has arrived, and swiped the complete trip and given me a rating, it still says "On trip" on the phone, it's on an Iphone. One way I found to fix this was to shut the phone off then on again, then go into the ap, then finally it will let me give the driver a rating.

But, today, after turning on the phone, a few times, it would not connect to the uber ap, it would never finish and get me there, until about the 4th time I tried it. I was looking to see if uber had a video of how exactly to use it, that's up to date.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Get a real phone.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Get a real phone.


Actually, has nothing to do with the phone ... more likely an issue with his connection. I have an iPhone and after 2,000+ trips have never had an issue with the iPhone unless I'm in the boonies with only 1 bar of signal from my cell carrier ... then I fire up the hotspot in my GMC Denali (different carrier) ... connect to wifi and the issue is resolved.

driverguy77 ... it's not a phone issue ... probably a connection issue. Though Uber does push its updates out during strange times ... and sometimes there are too many phones connecting to the Uber server at the same time.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I asked my driver and his phone could connect to his uber driver and rider aps just fine. Maybe he was on another carrier.


----------

